# LID and feeling gassy and indigestion



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm 10 days into my LID diet and off of my meds. Each day I seem to be feeling more gassy and have worse indigestion. Is it the LID doing this or no thyroid meds? Is it ok to use GasX or PepsidAC? By the end of the day I am miserable. I'm definitely more constapated and feel very bloated. Haven't lost any weight and have actually gained at least 1/2-1 lb. Thanks for your help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most of the digestive upset is due to going hyper. If you happen to be eating a bunch of different foods due to the LID, it's possible that is a contributing issue.

I don't know about pepto, etc off the top of my head, but my inclination is to avoid any non-necessary meds, just because iodine hides in dyes and fillers.


----------

